# Ez Refiner #141107127931



## dbrown (Apr 15, 2016)

Would this item be considered a karat cell? 
Ez refiner item #141107127931


----------



## dbrown (Apr 15, 2016)

Sorry . I looked up patent. It is Shor International.


----------

